# Anode rod?



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do Rheem heaters have an anode rod on the hot outlet from top of heater like the Bradford's do, I have a nipple that's rusted out and needs to be replaced. I want to replace with brass nip.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Been a long time since I worked with a Rheem WH but they used to be separate. Should be a flat hex nut recessed just below the level of the jacket. There will be a hole in the top of the jacket but it may have some insulation on or around it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Been a long time since I worked with a Rheem WH but they used to be separate. Should be a flat hex nut recessed just below the level of the jacket. There will be a hole in the top of the jacket but it may have some insulation on or around it.


Back center behind the vent opening... best to use 8 point hex deep impact socket with breaking bar and cheater pipe..


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is there any reason why I couldn't replace the original nipple with a brass nipple?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Rheem did sell a kit that had an extra anode rod that was built into the hot side nipple, this kit extended the warranty.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If it is a separate one like I think it is use an impact drill and I believe its a 1-1/16 socket.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

rheem is seperate. 1 15/16 socket I think I have 3 of them 2 deep sockets one of the deep I cut the first 1/4 inch off to have a flat edge. I shallow socket. 4 foot breaker bar on the 1/2 socket

The warranty extension kit has a threaded nipple anode rod.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

1 1/16" on 1/2" anvil impact wrench. All Rheems have hex head anodes. Labeled heaters may have a second on on the nipple, but Bradford rods won't fit.

Go ahead and replace the nipple. Check the anode while you're at it.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

JK949 said:


> 1 1/16" on 1/2" anvil impact wrench. All Rheems have hex head anodes. Labeled heaters may have a second on on the nipple, but Bradford rods won't fit.
> 
> Go ahead and replace the nipple. Check the anode while you're at it.


 as I get older numbers and my memory fades away. Thanks


----------

